# Alaska Photos



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had a request for some Alaska photos and I realized I had picked WAY too many to send by PM so I thought that I could post them for everyone, no need to hog the Alaska. So here they are! I don't have explinations typed out of why everything is, if you want to know just ask and I can tell you!


----------



## Jenson (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW! Some of those are gorgeous, and amazing animals! What a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very Pretty!

One of these days it's my plan to go back to Alaska for a vacation. I resided at Ft. Richardson from late 1989 to mid 1993 so I don't remember a wholelot but enough to get an idea.

Do y'all still have a decentamount ofvolcanos erupting? I'm thinking we had at least2 or 3 eruptions when we were there. Somewhere around here we have ash we gathered up from them.

What about your snowfall? We had friends that remained in Alaska until 2003 and said the winter time was shortning and there wasn't as much snowfall. I always remembered snow being in full swing at Halloween and hunted easter eggs with snow on the ground. 

Amanda


----------



## stargazerLily (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are very beautiful pictures. I would love to go to Alaska some day.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 6, 2008)

HOLY COW!!

that is soo cool you get to see all of those amazing animals! i love whales and all that jazz so i think that is amazing!


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 6, 2008)

Spot me a nice big home for sale... Imma coming!!! :shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 6, 2008)

We live in such a pretty state! It's admittedly prettier down where you live than up here. I have some cool pictures, is it okay if I post them? It might be a while until I can though as I'm on a different computer.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 7, 2008)

Definately post some Shiloh! Let's show off our state 

As for snowfall in Anchorage it seems to me that it was really late even from last year (I've only been here a year and a half or so). Last year it was snowy by the middle of october, this year we didn't get a serious snow that stayed until mid december. And I haven't payed very close attention to the volcano activity here, but I think that one erupted the first summer I was up here...but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing like making a gal homesick...

We lived in Anchorage from 1996 - 2000 and I so miss looking out at the mountains - and the drive to Seward (there was this waterfall we always stopped at by the side of the road when the snow was melting) and oh....its just so beautiful.

I've told Art if he ever gets a chance for us to go back to Alaska to work and live - we'll take it in a heartbeat...(but I don't know how I can get the bunnies across the border...).

Thanks for the pictures.

Peg


----------



## Saffy (Jan 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photo's ..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Alaska, Texas, Arizona and Montana have always been my dream vacations.


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 7, 2008)

great pics


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

oh my gosh, those pictures are absolutely BREATHTAKING! 

i would love to visit alaska someday. just to take in all the beauty.



someday i would love to live in colorado. it's so gorgeous there too


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 7, 2008)

I found some better bald eagle pictures, these are from Valdez, AK


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Alaska, Texas, Arizona and Montana have always been my dream vacations.



Arizona? Ew, whyyyyyy!? It's so boring, brown, and ugly here .



p.s....Don't say the Grand Canyon....I think it is the dumbest place on earth, lol!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 8, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Alaska, Texas, Arizona and Montana have always been my dream vacations.
> ...


I've been to Arizona on Vacation and I think it's actually very cool - we also went to New Mexico, but there is a lot of very specific Native American culture to look at and believe it or not the grand canyon is freaking INSANE and they have the prettiest sunsets... Now four corners, that's a waste of time


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 8, 2008)

arizona actually is (believe it or not amy, and i'm with you on this one) a prime vacation destination. but think about sedona....i do think sedona is beautiful. bright red rocks, and the granite dells are pretty amazing too and prescott national forest is pretty too..

i've been trying to convince my friend krista to move to alaska with me, because HEY, they pay YOU to live there!! 

tracy


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow...those are just...stunning. I wish I had words to describe it. Are those all taken from the same time of year?

I can tell the fox one is during the winter, due to how skinny he is...am I right?

Wow...what I wouldn't give to live in such a wildlife rich, beautiful place. It's been my dream since I was Em's age to see so much wildlife and be able to just watch and do my own studying of their behaviour. What a beautiful, beautiful place!

Thank you so much for sharing...you've filled my wildlife viewing desire for the week! 

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. If you've got anymore, feel absolutely free to email them all to me! My email addy is in my profile.


----------



## welonheadmoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hm, can't find the fox... Are you talking about the wolf? At least I assume it's a wolf. Or maybe I'm just blind.

Anyway, freaking awesome! I def. need to go sometime.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL...yes, I did mean wolf...that's what happens when you have a seven-year-old talking in your ear as you're trying to type, ROFLOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, Okay....some parts of Arizona are nice . I do like Sedona and Flagstaff. I hate the Grand Canyon because once you go 4 or 5 times, it is pretty pointless.

I'd still move back to Upstate New York in a heart beat. I think it's a thousand times more gorgeous there .


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 9, 2008)

Rosie, they were mostly taken during the summer or early fall. the wolf picture was late summer, he was on his own so I'm assuming he got lost or kicked out of a pack. The only ones that were taken during Alaska Winter (october til march) were the last set of bald eagles.


----------



## EileenH (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a wildlife rehabilitator on Long Island, in New York. We have NO predators here at all, except humans and cars. The highest non-human predator here is the Great Horned Owl.

If someone on Long Island saw the wolf, they'd be all over me to go out and catch it to rescue it because it was going to eat their children. (I'm not kidding, these are the calls we get!)
People on Long Island are all freaked out if there is an opossum sleeping in their garbage. Don't I realize they have children and this is a grave danger to all who live here?I try to remind them how lucky they are to have NO predatory danger here at all. 


I see pictures of where you live, and am in awe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> The only ones that were taken during Alaska Winter (october til march) were the last set of bald eagles.



Can I come visit? 

If I do go, I would buy myself a BIG telephoto lense. 
Seeing all your pictures makes me want to come out and do some shooting for myself. :biggrin2:

And maybe bring home some bunnynapped bunnies too.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 9, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The only ones that were taken during Alaska Winter (october til march) were the last set of bald eagles.
> ...


lol Come on up! You might end up taking a bunny, but you might go home missinga camera :whistling


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 9, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> ...


*giggles*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 12, 2008)

There was a moose in our yard yesterday - I took pictures!




















































I have a video that I'll upload too


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovely Moose Lady is SOOO pretty...did you see those eyelashes? Aww...

:inlove:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 12, 2008)

Video! You can hear me talking in it, but you don't need to listen, I'm just blathering about moose


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Hehe...too cute. Yeah, she looks like she's listening to you the whole time, even when you zoomed in and out! 

What a pretty girl...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG - I LOVE LOVE LOVE moose - it is one of the things I miss most about Alaska.

We lived in a cul de sac and moose used to come in all the time during the winter. The first winter we were there - we were up late one night and there were moose in the yard. 

Now a lot of houses in Anchorage are two-story - frequently with garages on the bottom floor and then the main part of the house on the top floor. There are a lot of them that are duplexes also and this is fairly common.

So I was in the bay window on the top floor yelling out, "Hey moosey, moosey, moosey.....come here...." and the moose were looking at me. The cat came over to see what we were looking at - totally poofed out so he was about 3 times his size and all fluff and took off running. The moose started to walk towards our steps as if they were going to come upstairs..

After that - I learned to watch them in silence...

I'll never forget watching the moose run along the side of Northern Lights Boulevard (near Muldoon)....trying to keep pace with the traffic and find a place to cross. Then there was a picture in the paper once of a cop stopping traffic so that a moose could cross the road...

Oh man...now I'm homesick for Alaska again...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

awww :hug:you'll just have to come up and visit sometime!

It's funny how moose know exactly what they're doing, I saw one wait for a crosswalk sign to say walk once


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are nice photos. I love looking at stuff like that while I pass time at work here.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Katie! Alska reminds me so much of Iceland, where I used to live for about 15 years. Except Alaska is a lot greener most places .
I'd love to visit Alaska some day, my husband's great-great-grandfather used to live and mine gold in Nome around 1900-1910, I'd love to see the place.


----------



## trailsend (Jan 31, 2008)

Great pictures - Alaska is the most beautiful place in the world. My husband lived in Tok and on Kodiak... we spend every summer we can in Tok and Valdez, and are keeping our fingers crossed to find a cabin in Tok. Almost bought one this summer. Thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

:faint:

I am jealous =O

You live in such a beautiful state. I've always wanted to go on a cruise up to Alaska.

My top three vacation dreams are: Egypt, Alaska, and the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 31, 2008)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> My top three vacation dreams are: Egypt, Alaska, and the Galapagos Islands.


Come pick me up for the Egypt trip!:biggrin2:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so excited for my Egypt trip! I'm not going for another two years, but am already harsh saving up. I've booked my hotel for Luxor, but the one in Cairo isn't available until July. And eeeekkkk... so exciteddddd =]

And then I'm be super broke, hurray!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 1, 2008)

I love the Moose .. I want one in my garden ! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 1, 2008)

Moose on my way to class, good size comparison in the last pic.


----------

